# NMRA Recommended weights



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

From the NMRA documents, for the HO cars, it has to be at least 1 oz to start and add another ounce for every inch. 

Suppose if the car is 4 1/4 inch long, does that mean it has to be at least 5.25 oz?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

rp20 for ho shows 1oz plus 1/2 oz per inch, so recommended weight would be 3 and 1/8 ... I don't know anyone that would say three oz isn't enough, gotta have that extra eight, lol .. as far as I now, this is based on rolling stock bed length, less couplers .. i use slightly less, maybe 3/4 of that, my layout has a max grade of just over 2%, but it is also on curves as well as straight runs .. most of my loco are four axle geared steam, so there is little speed momentum to help climb, traction only .. if your track is slightly bouncey a weight close to the rp will help out, and rolling stock will appear a little smoother running, and less tendency to pull cars over to the inside of a tight curve...a heisler or mallet will run well on 9" radius with short tichy 22 foot ore cars behind


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Doh! I goofed up on the math and not paying attention that it stated 1/2 oz, not one oz. 

Thank you for clarifying this.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have February 2015's Model Railroader - look at the Car Inspection Station article on page 28.

I have something similar:










It has a rerailer in the center, and Kadee #206 Coupler Height Gauge on the end (I added another one to the other end). This is so you can check the height of the coupler's easily.

I made a label for the recommended weight, so you can quickly see what each piece of rolling stock should weigh as per NMRA standards. The numbers are weight in ounces. I have a nice label maker that lets's me set 1" increments, but you could use a ruler and mark with sharpie, or paint, or however you want. 

It helps makes it easier to check weight, coupler height, and other things (I also use as programming track).

Real easy to make, with stuff you may already have around.

John


----------

